# Cost of Apparels etc. in Wellington



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be coming to Wellington for a 2 year stint from Bangalore India.

As I will be having a 20Kg limit for luggage, I have to priotize on the items I should carry from India & what I should I buy locally.

I shall be grateful, If I could get a link wherein I can get an idea of the current market prices mainly for the following items

Jeans
Formal Shirts & Trousers- Nothing fancy
Casual T Shirts
Towels
Night wear
Blankets
Bedsheets-Double Bed-White
Shoes Formal & Sports shoes etc.

Thanks for advising


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shravank30 said:


> I will be coming to Wellington for a 2 year stint from Bangalore India.
> 
> As I will be having a 20Kg limit for luggage, I have to priotize on the items I should carry from India & what I should I buy locally.
> 
> ...


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
First I'd check if you need formal shirts & trousers for work - many places here are 'business casual'. But in any case, I'd look at Mens Clothing - Buy Online at Hallensteins - my son swears by them.
For towels, sheets etc I'd go to Homeware & Home Accessories - Briscoes
And I struggle with shoes anyway (big feet for a woman, unfortunately) so I'll leave someone else to recommend a place for them...


----------



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the links
This was exactly what I was looking for.
If only I could get a link for footwears etc.

Also 1 more thing.
Are the online prices and the store prices similar or there is a big difference ?


----------

